# Never give a sword to a man who can't dance.



## Ken Morgan (Jan 3, 2011)

OK..this guy has no clue as to what real swordmen/women are about. Hes talking about the idiots and crazys. These people show up to the dojo on a regular basis and last all of about one or two classes.  

http://www.slate.com/id/2279458

_It would have been newsworthy if Michael Brea, a young actor from the television series Ugly Betty, had killed his mother with a gun. But when he __slashed her to death__ last November in Brooklyn, N.Y., with a 3-foot-long Masonic blade, his crime made the front page: A __sword nut__ gone berserk._


----------



## lklawson (Jan 4, 2011)

The guy is a wanker and a hoplophobe with a pulpit.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 7, 2011)

This article is making the rounds. Wanker doesn't even cover it. There is a wonderful rebuttal of his steaming pile of feces here:

http://suvudu.com/2011/01/author-makes-haste-to-connect-swords-fantasy-and-nerds-to-murder.html

And another rebuttal which is far more entertaining:

http://lessonsontheenglishlongsword.blogspot.com/2011/01/rabid-blood-spattered-geeks.html

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## lklawson (Jan 10, 2011)

Langenschwert said:


> This article is making the rounds. Wanker doesn't even cover it. There is a wonderful rebuttal of his steaming pile of feces here:\


I deliberately did NOT forward or link the article anywhere.  He already has enough of a pulpit without me driving more traffic to it.  If Slate were an internet forum, this guy would be labeled a Troll.  I keep waiting for Slate to die the internet death.



> http://suvudu.com/2011/01/author-makes-haste-to-connect-swords-fantasy-and-nerds-to-murder.html
> 
> And another rebuttal which is far more entertaining:
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 10, 2011)

lklawson said:


> I deliberately did NOT forward or link the article anywhere. He already has enough of a pulpit without me driving more traffic to it. If Slate were an internet forum, this guy would be labeled a Troll. I keep waiting for Slate to die the internet death.


 
Me either. However, trash sells. This guy will probably sell very well for a long time. It's far easier to ridicule something rather than judge it on its merits.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------

